# Diana Wynne Jones has died



## Starman (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm seeing reports today that Diana Wynne Jones (Howl's Moving Castle, The Chrestomanci series) has passed away. I can't believe it! I wish my favourite authors could keep writing forever. It's a sad day for sci fi/fantasy literature.


----------



## Hex (Mar 26, 2011)

What sad news. She was the most amazing writer. I love her books.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 26, 2011)

This is very sad.  I've loved many of her books.


----------



## digs (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a shame. _Witch Week_ was one of my favourite books as a kid. I probably read it 20 times. I still recommend her books to kids who come into the bookstore I work at (though I have to market them as the 'pre-Harry Potter Harry Potter').


----------



## Starman (Mar 27, 2011)

digs said:


> (though I have to market them as the 'pre-Harry Potter Harry Potter')..



That's pretty much how I think of them.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Shame. I really loved her _Tough Guide To Fantasyland_.
RIP.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 27, 2011)

Sad news, i havent read her yet but she was high on my reading list.  Its always hard when prominent writers in the field die.


----------



## Esioul (Mar 27, 2011)

So sad   her books were a massive part of my childhood. I remember going to the local lirbary every saturday, and more often than not, I'd sit there and read (or reread) one of her books. Before that, my Dad had even read some to me. Those books were a big part of our family life I suppose too, the whole family love them. I've read them all, many, many times. They are clever and funny and addictive to read. She has to be my favourite author, I am so sad to hear she passed away.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 27, 2011)

I've not read her books, but knew she lived in Bristol. I've seen Ghibli's Howl's Moving Castle and always fancied reading the book. I think I will.

Neil Gaiman's Journal: Being Alive. Mostly about Diana.


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (Mar 27, 2011)

*R.I.P Diana Wynne Jones*

SAD NEWS 
I am sorry to have to report the desperately sad news that Diana Wynne Jones died on 26th March, 2011. She enjoyed a mini-remission late last year (see messages below), but this year the cancer developed, and she sickened again. I am sure all Diana's fans will want to extent their sympathies to her family. 

I am really sorry about this as I knew Diana and we used to chat when I met her at conventions I did enjoy her books.


----------



## Nesacat (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: R.I.P Diana Wynne Jones*

Deepest condolences to her family. I love her books and have started many people on the path to reading fantasy with them. She will be deeply missed.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 28, 2011)

I've merged the two threads, and have moved the combined thread to SFF News.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Mar 28, 2011)

Very sad. It was great that Miyazaki used _Howl's Moving Castle_ for one of his films.


----------

